# Yet more AR picture porn...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it's all slowly coming together... I ordered and received my Tango Down Vertical Grip for my AR15 and thought I'd share in my happiness. 

Warning: Picture intensive, beware 56K


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's looking good JS, how many rounds do you have through it so far?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> It's looking good JS, how many rounds do you have through it so far?


Only about 180 rds so far... I've got to find an outdoor range. There's one outside of town, but it's a "exclusive members only" type of place. I've been there twice, but only as a guest...The owner of the indoor range that I go to invited me to go with him and his son. It was a blast! Only downside is I can't go there without them... So, I'm searching for a place to go. Hell, I'd shoot it every weekend if I had a place to go. It would really be cool to find a place to train for AR competition shooting. I'd do that in a heartbeat. :smt023

You know, it's really a shame that there isn't a AR15 CCW...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

- Nice rifle.

I know this is a handgun forum, but we should make 1 section for long guns so we don't have to post in the off topic area


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> - Nice rifle.
> 
> I know this is a handgun forum, but we should make 1 section for long guns so we don't have to post in the off topic area


Thanks! I'm really happy with it. I really, really, really want to get the EOTech for it... 

I've been thinking the same about the rifle section... I'll hook us up after I do another software update later today... :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JS,

Nice. I have the TD vertical grip, too.

Just wondering why you have the vertical grip set so far back toward the mag well. Generally, the farther forward you mount it, the faster your splits and target-to-target times will be. Have you tried it against a shot timer yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SInce he's only shot 250 rounds thru it, I doubt he's tried it against a shot timer. 

Heck, I've been shooting handguns since 1993, and I've never used a shot timer


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

a pistol









a rifle


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I've been thinking the same about the rifle section... I'll hook us up after I do another software update later today... :smt023


That's kewl. When I get my PS90 (tomorrow, hopefully), I'll be posting my share of comments about it too  - I'll need a place to post it  - ALthough, I guess I could use the FN area


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> JS,
> 
> Nice. I have the TD vertical grip, too.
> 
> Just wondering why you have the vertical grip set so far back toward the mag well. Generally, the farther forward you mount it, the faster your splits and target-to-target times will be. Have you tried it against a shot timer yet?


Valid point, but I find that for casual range shooting standing up, farther back like that works better for me, I "tuck in" with it and I keep steadier. But then again, I've got wet noodle computer programmer arms.

Maybe I'll try both next time and see if I notice a difference in target to target transitions..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a fine looking weapon you are putting together there JS. Good luck and let us know how things work out with it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Only about 250 rds so far... I've got to find an outdoor range. There's one outside of town, but it's a "exclusive members only" type of place. I've been there twice, but only as a guest...The owner of the indoor range that I go to invited me to go with him and his son. It was a blast! Only downside is I can't go there without them... So, I'm searching for a place to go. Hell, I'd shoot it every weekend if I had a place to go. It would really be cool to find a place to train for AR competition shooting. I'd do that in a heartbeat. :smt023
> 
> You know, it's really a shame that there isn't a AR15 CCW...


Well come over to Clyde and shoot all you want in my front yard. Can't shoot off the porch or put the windows but other than that I enjoy.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> JS,
> 
> Nice. I have the TD vertical grip, too.
> 
> Just wondering why you have the vertical grip set so far back toward the mag well. Generally, the farther forward you mount it, the faster your splits and target-to-target times will be. Have you tried it against a shot timer yet?


Well, to be honest... The new grip was so damn tight putting on, I finally got the rifle and my fingers on the grip hooks in the perfect postion and it just slid down into the current position. It took me about 30 minutes to get it there... My fingers were pretty sore after that and I just left in place. I figure I'll adjust it a little when I shoot it again. Or...what the hell, now that I'm thinking about... I may do it now.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Soon as my camera gets back to town (it's on a road trip with the wife right now) I'll take a pic of my AR with the EOTECH on it. As I was telling Ship in another thread somewhere.........the EOTECH 511 I have is great. I love it. Here's a picture of what you'll have after you get through buying all the accessories you want!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Soon as my camera gets back to town (it's on a road trip with the wife right now) I'll take a pic of my AR with the EOTECH on it. As I was telling Ship in another thread somewhere.........the EOTECH 511 I have is great. I love it. Here's a picture of what you'll have after you get through buying all the accessories you want!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Geez... How much does that freakin thing weigh...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JS, 

Nice looking gun. :smt023 


Charlie, 

Does the John Deer soldier come with it? JS might just want to shoot the thing himself.

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Oh I guess Ill play too.............


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> JS,
> 
> Nice looking gun. :smt023
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can get whatever you can afford :smt082 I just swiped the pic from somewhere else. He must be pretty strong to carry all the crap he's got hangin' on him. :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm in the process of obtaining another upper/barrel for mine. It's not worth posting a pic 'til I do. Hopefully gonna finally get it the way I want it and be content.

And how are those rails on the standard handguard working for you, scooter(and what kind)? And what's the optic?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey JS, how much did that rail system set ya back? I love the look ya got there! The only thing I would add besides a dot site is a single point sling!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'm in the process of obtaining another upper/barrel for mine. It's not worth posting a pic 'til I do. Hopefully gonna finally get it the way I want it and be content.
> 
> And how are those rails on the standard handguard working for you, scooter(and what kind)? And what's the optic?


I got the rails here http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ARR054-20857-1887.html and they arent solid enough to mount optics(hand guards move a little) but they are plenty solid for the foregrip.
The red dot is a cheapo BSA 30mm 4moa dot. I got it cheap to see if I even liked red dots and so far its been good! I figure if it pukes on me Ill go with a higher quality/priced one but for experimenting its been great so far.


----------



## traincop (Dec 15, 2006)

My rockriver ar ace stock aimpoint sight


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Hey JS, how much did that rail system set ya back? I love the look ya got there! The only thing I would add besides a dot site is a single point sling!


I paid 259.00 for the Samson rails...

I only have 3 more items to get...

EOTech 511
Sling mount to put on the rails
Sling


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My 24" Bushmaster hunting rig. 3-9x Burris FFII w/Ballistic Plex, JARD trigger, 24" National Match heavy barrel (chrome lined), Harris bipod (various heights, depending on need).

In the new spring grass, waiting for a varmint workout:










On a bench, B&W portrait:










Camouflaged for hunting, version 1.0.0 (still working out the bugs on this, but not too bad for a first effort). Black cylinder in center of photo is plastic muzzle cap; gun extends down and to the right. Darker brown tube is bipod leg cover; main barrel/handguard is covered with a camo Gunsock, as is scope; receivers have been draped with camo material hooked over scope; pistol grip and mag have been camo taped; stock was replaced with a Realtree Hardwoods camo model from Bushmaster:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey DJ ...*

Nice weapon & GREAT pics, especially like the B&W ... :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice work*



js said:


> Well, it's all slowly coming together... I ordered and received my Tango Down Vertical Grip for my AR15 and thought I'd share in my happiness.


Your AR project is REALLY coming Lookin' awesome ... :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Nice weapon & GREAT pics, especially like the B&W ... :smt023


Thanks for the nice words. I think I'm steadily improving, and shooting digitally really helps. I can take 50 pics at a time, try 10 different "poses", and not have to PAY and WAIT for developing to find out that most of them sucked; it really speeds-up the learning curve. :mrgreen: 
Less versatile, though (the cheaper cameras, anyway).


----------

